# Plunger Location on Riser



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

While I have seen a few people put the plunger in the front bolt hole, My understanding of the double hole is to allow for a wrap around rest to be mounted. Having 2 mounting points for the bolt on wrap around rest would ensure that it does not pivot or come loose as easily. Mechanically you want the plunger in the rear hole. The rear hole should be right above the pivot point of the grip (where the web of your bow hand is) This means any torque you generate as you release should not move the plunger left or right. It should stay centered if the bow pivots around that point. If the plunger were in the front hole, a little torque or twisting to the left of the riser around that pivot point will move the plunger to the left and may impact the arrow flight. Torque to the right will move the plunger away from the arrow and may not react to the pressure being created as the arrow flexes and may affect the quality of tune as it does not "push back" with the same force.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi,it is for arrow tune and is associated with arrow length. The rear hole is best used when your arrow is short enough to use the clicker on the riser. If your arrow is much longer and the clicker is on the sight, then the front plunger hole is best used. Getting the plunger close to the node of the arrow will give best arrow tune. 

It is for the node and the push into the riser by the arrow. 


Chris


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

as above stated. The front hole is for the longer arrow shooters. If your arrow sticks out past the back of the bow, use the plunger hole closest to the back of the riser (same side sight is on) but if its a short arrow, use the plunger hole closest to the belly (side of bow you see when shooting).


----------



## Micke E (Jan 22, 2010)

With the plunger in the front hole you will have an extra 1/2" to tune fat indoor arrows.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

I 'v been shooting with weaker limbs after a two year break, using the same arrows as before. Put plunger in the front hole to weaken shaft but the effect is negligible; Bare shaft location moves to right only about 2 inches...


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

dchan said:


> While I have seen a few people put the plunger in the front bolt hole, My understanding of the double hole is to allow for a wrap around rest to be mounted. Having 2 mounting points for the bolt on wrap around rest would ensure that it does not pivot or come loose.


This is mostly correct (nomenclature aside) and is the true reason for the back mounting hole (remember, face or front of the bow is what you see from your perspective as a shooter, so plunger goes in the facemost hole- the one toward archer).

There were some experiments with a shiftable mount location in the early 90's which is why this feature went on the Hoyt Avalon, for testing. In practical use it was found to be needed only for rest mounting and that is the true reason for this feature since that time.

However, the second hole is mostly obsolete these days as trailing arm rests have generally fallen out of favor in common use.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Thank you to all for the rapid response. You can always count on the nice people on this forum for knowledge. I didn't want
to say this but I knew I had the plunger in the wrong place. Regards
Norman


----------

